# Infinito durability issues



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

So, I am in the market for an Infinito.
I found one in Phoenix that I can inspect and it appears to be in perfect condition. I am good on the size and all that. My question, is there any real issues with not having a warranty? Obviously there is no warranty on a second hand bike.

Any frame durability issues I should be aware of?

Thoughts?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Have you checked that the Bianchi 5 year warranty is only for the first owner?

I have not heard of Infinito frames failing. They, like others, don't react well to flying derailleurs and branches in spokes, though.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

kbwh said:


> Have you checked that the Bianchi 5 year warranty is only for the first owner?
> 
> I have not heard of Infinito frames failing. They, like others, don't react well to flying derailleurs and branches in spokes, though.


I am sure that if you rip off a derailleur there is no warranty anyway. Just curious if there is anything to watch out for. Making sure its better that a trek you know? 

I will be in Phoenix for business next week. I will have a chance to put a day on it to be sure its the bike for me. If it is, its sold.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I haven't heard of any problems. My 928 C2C is still kicking after many years of use and abuse including learning road clipless and a race crash.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

My Infinito has not had any problems. They are well-built bikes. Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I have to chime in on this one. My first Infinito, a Celeste 2011 with Ultegra 6700, was bought new. I rode it less than a year before the rear seatstay cracked during a ride on a smooth road. At first, I heard a cracking sound, then my gears began to jump from one ring to the next when I was pedaling. After I got home, I inspected the bike, and noticed paint chipped on the seatstay. I took it to the LBS where I bought it from and they confirmed it was a crack. They sent it back to Bianchi in California. It took a while, but Bianchi offered me a two choices. They had it looked at by Calfee, who was going to charge $500 to repair it. And the choice I took, was a replacement frame for $600. I chose a black/white replacement frame. They sent me a very nice 2012 frame and sent back the frame with the crack. I had the bike rebuilt with the old parts and sold the cracked frame to someone on ebay for $550. I ride the black/white rebuilt Infinito quite a bit and haven't had any problems. I think the crack was just a flaw that could happen in any bike, from any manufacturer.

I love the smoothness of the Infinito, and I'm sure you will too.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Cool,

I am in Phoenix and will be looking at a used one this evening.


----------



## kearnybiker (Sep 13, 2012)

The Infinito is an awesome bike man. Go for it.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

adjtogo said:


> I have to chime in on this one. My first Infinito, a Celeste 2011 with Ultegra 6700, was bought new. I rode it less than a year before the rear seatstay cracked during a ride on a smooth road. At first, I heard a cracking sound, then my gears began to jump from one ring to the next when I was pedaling. After I got home, I inspected the bike, and noticed paint chipped on the seatstay. I took it to the LBS where I bought it from and they confirmed it was a crack. They sent it back to Bianchi in California. It took a while, but Bianchi offered me a two choices. They had it looked at by Calfee, who was going to charge $500 to repair it. And the choice I took, was a replacement frame for $600. I chose a black/white replacement frame. They sent me a very nice 2012 frame and sent back the frame with the crack. I had the bike rebuilt with the old parts and sold the cracked frame to someone on ebay for $550. I ride the black/white rebuilt Infinito quite a bit and haven't had any problems. I think the crack was just a flaw that could happen in any bike, from any manufacturer.
> 
> I love the smoothness of the Infinito, and I'm sure you will too.


Not following why Bianchi did not warranty the frame for free rather than you paying for a replacement frame since it sounds structural and was not due to a crash. I thought they had a five year warranty. I have been looking at the Sempre and thus following the Bianchi forum but now am concerned about their warranty policy. Thanks.


----------



## ivanoile (Aug 15, 2011)

About warranty,at least in Europe,Bianchi sucks.I had many problems with Sempre,about drivetrain not frame and my dealer and Bianchi couldn't solve it so they offered new frame.I ordered new frame two months ago and still nothing.I call them once a week to see what is going on and they always promise that I will recieve in a week.And of course,factory is not responsible for one bike so calling factory in Italy is waste of time.


But for me,Infinito is great bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Bones (Jun 29, 2002)

Are you the person who documented your interactions with your LBS and Bianchi in a different forum? 
If so, then this chainstay issue is a one-off incident. If not, I'd wonder about the design/durability of the chainstays.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

Old Bones said:


> Are you the person who documented your interactions with your LBS and Bianchi in a different forum?
> If so, then this chainstay issue is a one-off incident. If not, I'd wonder about the design/durability of the chainstays.


I believe he is. I found the thread and read the whole saga. In reading the thread I think that Bianchi should have done a full warranty replacement at no cost. To suggest road debris could kick up and crack a frame to me seems a stretch. We all run over debris, we ride on roads. As an example I was the orignal owner of a Fuji Team Professional bike that was three years old. I had it on the roof rack and smashed it into the garage, shearing off the frame from the fork. Took it to the LBS (not even the LBS where it was originally purchased). Fuji gave me a crash replacement frame and fork for $500. I still am going to look at a Sempre but their handling of warranty issues is something to consider.


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

jaggrin said:


> Not following why Bianchi did not warranty the frame for free rather than you paying for a replacement frame since it sounds structural and was not due to a crash. I thought they had a five year warranty. I have been looking at the Sempre and thus following the Bianchi forum but now am concerned about their warranty policy. Thanks.


I also read the other thread on adjtogo's warrantee problem. I feel it was a one-off incident and didn't find any other info on seat stay failures in my searches. If you read the whole thread it sounds like there was some evidence (maybe circumstantial) that the damage was related to something getting caught in the wheel and hitting the seat stay. A wheel spoke was dented and paint scratched from nearby spokes, a broken derailler wheel, and scratches on the chain. So unrelated to the cracked seat stay? Who knows? Should Bianchi have stepped up and just replaced the bike no questions asked? If it was my bike would I have liked a free replacement? Abso-frigging-lutely! But adjtogo sounded like he was satisfied with the solution offered. A crash replacement frame at 75% off was a fair deal (I think). Could the communication have been better? Sure. 

Like anything else, it's buyer beware. Carbon frames are not as robust as Ti or Al and just as those who buy a Ferrrari or Lamborghini do not necessarily expect their car to be as robust as a Camry.

I just ordered a 2013 Bianchi Infinito. I'm comfortable with my decision. (Not trying to justify it to anyone.) I don't want a mass produced bike from the larger brands. Some may have better "no questions asked" replacement warrantees but they also don't stir any passion in me like owning a sexy Italian bike with stored history. :yesnod:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I haven't had problems with my Sempre, either.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

spade2you said:


> I haven't had problems with my Sempre, either.


I am sure most haven't, it seems like a sweet bike. I live in Atlanta, GA and everyone here is on either a Specialized or Trek (including myself). I am looking for something different that is somewhat exotic. WIth a two year old child there is no way I can get an Oltre approved by the boss but she is agreeable to something in the range of the Sempre. I definitely would go with the celeste colored frame. I see that competitive cyclist would build with the Athena gruppo and I am sure I could get that build through the LBS which would then carry a handmade in Italy plate even though the frame is built in Taiwan. The Ultegra build is a deal too so it will be a tough decision.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

jaggrin said:


> Not following why Bianchi did not warranty the frame for free rather than you paying for a replacement frame since it sounds structural and was not due to a crash. I thought they had a five year warranty. I have been looking at the Sempre and thus following the Bianchi forum but now am concerned about their warranty policy. Thanks.


I'm selling my Infinito due to some medical problems that have been brewing for a while. I'm not able to ride anymore and have relegated to a fitness center. Anyone interested, just let me know.


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry too hear of your health issues. Especially after all you went through getting the bike rebuilt. If it were red (and I hadn't just placed an order) I would have jumped on it.

Best of luck selling your bike.

Tom


----------

